# IBC 1013.8 window sill height and 4" opening limitation



## George McGerd (May 21, 2015)

2012 IBC 1013.8 states: Operable sections of windows shall not permit openings that allow passage of a 4-inch diameter sphere where such openings are located within 36 inches of the finished floor [and located more than 72 inches above the finished grade or surface below].

Per my interpretation of the first sentance "In Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings….." the requirement only applies to buildings classified as R-2 and R-3.

The commentary reads: The window limitations specified here are intended for Group R-2 and R-3 units.  These facilities have the highest potential for infants and toddlers being present for an extended period of time.

Does anyone have experience with this requirement for sill height / window opening limitation being applied to other types of use and occupancies, for example "E" (educational / school building)?  The way I read the code is that the requirement is intended to be limited to R-2 and R-3 but I suppose the commentary leaves its application somewhat open to interpretation.

Thanks


----------



## cda (May 21, 2015)

Seems like the code is clear where it is required

1013.8 Window sills.

In Occupancy Groups R-2 and R-3, one- and two-family and multiple-family dwellings, where

Do you wish to submit for a code change?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2015)

I might look at that section for a child day care facility classified as a Group E under 308.6.1

I would not for other Group E uses

I would use Section 104.1 to make the interpretation.


----------



## zigmark (May 21, 2015)

You may want to go to the start of the section under 1013.1 which is for guards.  Guards are required to be a minimum of 42" in height.  The specific section you reference is almost an exception allowing window sills in R-2 & R-3 to be lower, at 36", if they are provided with the control device described in 1013.8.1.  I think that in all other occupancies opening window sills would need to be at 42" if needing a guard.  Let's see what others think.

ZIG

edited to read r-2 & r-3 instead of R-3 & R-3


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2015)

1013.2 Where required.

Guards shall be located along open-sided walking surfaces,

1013.8 is specific to window sills no matter where the are located in specific occupancies

Code was always silent about open-able windows and the height above the floor


----------



## George McGerd (May 22, 2015)

Thanks to all.  I am not trying to extend the application of this code to cover type 'E' occupancies.  I am getting push back from a code official who is interpreting the code to apply to schools (i.e. type 'E') because of the presence of the building's occupants being young children.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2015)

George McGerd said:
			
		

> Thanks to all.  I am not trying to extend the application of this code to cover type 'E' occupancies.  I am getting push back from a code official who is interpreting the code to apply to schools (i.e. type 'E') because of the presence of the building's occupants being young children.


Well normal response is "PLEASE show me the code section requiring this, so I can evaluate it"

Thank you mr. Code official


----------



## fatboy (May 22, 2015)

Ask him to reread the charging statement at the very beginning of the section, very clear where it applies.


----------



## cda (May 22, 2015)

And, don't see anything in the sections that says "children"   Some adults have small parts.

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02101/pensioner-fence_2101479i.jpg


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 22, 2015)

George McGerd said:
			
		

> Thanks to all.  I am not trying to extend the application of this code to cover type 'E' occupancies.  I am getting push back from a code official who is interpreting the code to apply to schools (i.e. type 'E') because of the presence of the building's occupants being young children.


Children in schools receive supervision; children at home may be left unsupervised.


----------

